# Liquid Smooth MMS issues [FIXED]



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am having trouble sending and recieving MMS since flashing the Liquid Smooth AOSP 3.2, i am using GO SMS instead of the stock messaging app (i am having probelms with both) I have my MMS set to auto Recieve.

Any Suggestions or help would be appreicated

and remember if you have nothing nice or relevant to say, say NOTHING

Thanks again!

EDIT:reloaded HTC Sense, rewipe and reinstalled...running great...Thanks for all the help and advice


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

I had that issue as well. Mine got stuck sending. What I did was just forward it to the same person again and after doing that once it cleared up the issue. Sometimes it would happen again but just forward again and you should be good.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

im also having trouble recieving


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah that helped me. Mine were coming through just not downloading.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

cloud36426 said:


> I had that issue as well. Mine got stuck sending. What I did was just forward it to the same person again and after doing that once it cleared up the issue. Sometimes it would happen again but just forward again and you should be good.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


trying this now...nothing is happening, did you use GO SMS or the regular messaging app


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

Go and Handcent. It took a while for the first one to go through.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

ill tinker around with it for a little bit....it seems to be hit or miss...was able to send an MMS last night but not today







....uninstalled GO SMS and now trying the stock one, cleared cache and data...will see what happens


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

In liquid settings, application, there's some additional messaging tweaks. Just bringing that up for consideration. Stock messaging app works without issue for me, all default settings.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## ziggy484 (Aug 4, 2011)

re-wipe, re-flash


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

smtom said:


> re-wipe, re-flash


going to try that later....glad i created a backup before i flashed liquid smooth...right now back to the crappy stock HTC Sense...

but before i do that any suggestions for another AOSP rom?


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

sheller106 said:


> saw that....but not sure what to do when im in those settings going to try that later....glad i created a backup before i flashed liquid smooth...right now back to the crappy stock HTC Sense... but before i do that any suggestions for another AOSP rom?


I ran liquid for a while but I haven't switched on thundershed's CM7 ROM.


----------

